# Sky perks - free cinema tickets



## gipimann (2 Apr 2009)

Sky Customers are offered perks via the sky.com website.

At the moment, they're offering free cinema tickets to "State of Play" for Sun April 19th in Vue, Liffey Valley, Dublin.

Go to www.sky.com, log into My Sky and follow the prompts in the panel on the right of the page.  You have to register an email address in order to get the cinema e-ticket.

I've got mine!


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Apr 2009)

Oh have to sign up to that!


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

Great

I'd love cinema tickets.... 

Nice find for others tho!


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Apr 2009)

I have just signed up, did you get a confirmation email on the tickets soon after you did it as I have not recieved it yet!


----------



## gipimann (2 Apr 2009)

eeyore, I got the confirmation email within minutes.

You can log in again and retrieve the online page which displayed the ticket (and print it for use if you can).


----------



## frash (3 Apr 2009)

Registered for Sky & then registered for Sky Perks only to discover that the tickets are for 10:30am - thanks but no thanks


----------



## Guest128 (3 Apr 2009)

Aw man, is that the only time


----------



## eeyore2502 (3 Apr 2009)

I sti haven't received the email!!


----------



## Smashbox (4 Apr 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Aw man, is that the only time


 
Flanders, do you ever get outta bed?!


----------



## Guest128 (6 Apr 2009)

LOL!! Not if I can help it.....recently had to invest in some ear plugs as the neighbours have a new baby and apparently think 7.30AM on a Sunday is an acceptable time to wake up! I got my own back by doing some hoovering at 10PM last night


----------



## Smashbox (6 Apr 2009)

You're such a laze bag


----------

